# Crawford's



## paint-man (Sep 25, 2013)

Anybody know if home depot or lowes sells crawford's? i found the spackle online but i haven't seen it in stores


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

paint-man said:


> Anybody know if home depot or lowes sells crawford's? i found the spackle online but i haven't seen it in stores


I don't know. For sure SW has it. What do you need it for? This one is great for small holes and gouges on walls.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Not in my area they don't I get it from the paint store.


----------



## paint-man (Sep 25, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I don't know. For sure SW has it. What do you need it for? This one is great for small holes and gouges on walls.


Nail holes in drywall but Crawford's is the best IMO and i'd like to stick to that


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

paint-man said:


> Nail holes in drywall but Crawford's is the best IMO and i'd like to stick to that


I just used it for the same last week. It works better but that's just me. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

paint-man said:


> Nail holes in drywall but Crawford's is the best IMO and i'd like to stick to that


For nail holes in drywall I would use mud over Spackle. imo Spackle flashes a lot more.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> For nail holes in drywall I would use mud over Spackle. imo Spackle flashes a lot more.


 Try the Crack shot, that stuff has really impressed me lately with not flashing.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> Try the Crack shot, that stuff has really impressed me lately with not flashing.


HA! My spackle is better than yours Josh


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, anything "with primer" has got to be the sh!t..... Not!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I haven't tried the 3m stuff. Somebody told me it was more like lightweight spackle. One reason I like the dap is because its heaver.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> Try the Crack shot, that stuff has really impressed me lately with not flashing.


I tried it years ago but I will give it another shot. 



ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> HA! My spackle is better than yours Josh


I have tried your spackle not long ago and it does flash.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I have tried your spackle not long ago and it does flash.


Pics or it didn't happen.

I'm not a fan of spackle. I just used it to fill nail holes from previous pictures hanging on the walls.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> I'm not a fan of spackle. I just used it to fill nail holes from previous pictures hanging on the walls.


I will use it later this week and take a pic.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> Well, anything "with primer" has got to be the sh!t..... Not!


Dude this stuff has the nano technology!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I tried it years ago but I will give it another shot.
> 
> 
> I have tried your spackle not long ago and it does flash.


I'm a mud guy myself, but I've really been liking the Crackshot. I tried it about a year ago after reading all the hoopla about it here, and really like it for the smaller nicks/dings kind of stuff. Was a die-hard Crawfords guy before, but this stuff is the shizzle.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm a mud guy myself, but I've really been liking the Crackshot. I tried it about a year ago after reading all the hoopla about it here, and really like it for the smaller nicks/dings kind of stuff. Was a die-hard Crawfords guy before, but this stuff is the shizzle.


I will give it a crack shot. I use mud and crawfords for putty. Tried many spackle for small wall stuff but it all seems to flash.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I dig the 3m. Pretty sure they mixed it with paint. I haven't noticed flashing. 


I thanked Edgar cause I stand right beside him in this product. If I have tons of area that's a different story but for areas where "spackle" is needed, this works great. Crawfords doesn't knife out as well.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Maybe I'll give the 3m stuff a try. My general philosophy is crawfords for nail holes, knifed off quick dry caulking for anything up to the size of a quarter (sometimes takes 2 applications), and spackle for anything bigger than that. Unless I need to break out tape or a wall patch, then I use mud.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> Maybe I'll give the 3m stuff a try. My general philosophy is crawfords for nail holes, knifed off quick dry caulking for anything up to the size of a quarter (sometimes takes 2 applications), and spackle for anything bigger than that. Unless I need to break out tape or a wall patch, then I use mud.


It will flash.


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

Still use nails in sheetrock every once in a while. Mud.. if you got a lot of holes mud is the fastest to work with.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I come from the land of knockdown and orange peel. Mud is definitely not the fastest way to work.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Hines Painting said:


> I come from the land of knockdown and orange peel. Mud is definitely not the fastest way to work.


Pretty much all knock down here.


----------

